# KUALA LUMPUR | Felcra Tower | 120m+ | 45 fl | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Project Name: Felcra Tower
Floors: 45 fl 
Developer: Felcra
Location: Kuala Lumpur


3darchitect said:


> *PM lancar pembinaan Menara Felcra hari ini*
> 
> ne_03.1 by afiq nadzir, on Flickr
> KUALA LUMPUR – Perdana Menteri, Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak akan melancarkan projek pembangunan bangunan korporat baharu Felcra Berhad (Felcra) yang akan dikenali sebagai Menara Felcra di Jalan Semarak di sini hari ini.
> ...


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

May 2015



rizalhakim said:


> i think the main tower(with Felcra logo) really nice!! wish its taller...
> 43 & 35storey


----------



## akif90 (Sep 11, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/chris66/


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice design! When could thise start being build?


----------



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)

Izzz said:


> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


...


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Update from early this year



Izzz said:


> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)




----------

